# Orange Five Pro 2012



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to get a Orange Five Pro 2012 and i was just wondering if it would be able to go down the Fort William Downhill Track? I will put some maxxis minion or high rollers and get a chain guard. It has 140mm fox suspension at the moment. I will adjust the preload. Just wondered what you thought and in the future might get some stuff you recommend. Thanks


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

depends on your ability, as I saw riders using 120mm travel bikes there in August this year!!!!... 
the Fort Bill DH course is a bit relentless and in your face at times... what forks you going to replace the 140mm ones with....

the track is closed until may next year, and they will be adding a stream gap jump to the lower section for next year (so I was told)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Maybe an ALPINE 160 instead???

Orange Mountain Bikes - Orange Alpine 160


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

dunno if you have stormed the fort before...here is a wee vid that gives the viewer a better idea of rough and gnarly the Orange DH track is..
Fort William DH 19th May 2012 Jeff followed by Paul.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Davy-g said:


> depends on your ability, as I saw riders using 120mm travel bikes there in August this year!!!!...
> the Fort Bill DH course is a bit relentless and in your face at times... what forks you going to replace the 140mm ones with....
> 
> the track is closed until may next year, and they will be adding a stream gap jump to the lower section for next year (so I was told)


Im good at downhill, did Glenco downhill a few years ago when i was 13 and manged fine on Kona Stinky's and did the wolf trax the other day on a hardtail, i can manage downhill fine. I was just wondering if the Orange would be up to the job? Maybe get some 160mm or 170mm but don't wont to make it hard on the ups. Thanks


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

ianjenn said:


> Maybe an ALPINE 160 instead???
> 
> Orange Mountain Bikes - Orange Alpine 160


Would love one but don't have the money, i'm getting a orange five pro for £1600 second hand in perfect condition, if you see any alpines for around that price please pm me!!! Thanks


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Davy-g said:


> dunno if you have stormed the fort before...here is a wee vid that gives the viewer a better idea of rough and gnarly the Orange DH track is..
> Fort William DH 19th May 2012 Jeff followed by Paul.wmv - YouTube[
> 
> No not done it before but have done Gelnco when i was younger on Kona Stinky's and done wolftrax on a hardtail so I've got the ability but not sure if the Orange has.... Thanks for the video!


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure what your skill level is, but after seeing the vid, it seems to me this should be OK - not ideal, and you won't be bombing through the rock gardens but you should still have fun. If you can go with someone who knows the run and gives you tips about the approaching features that may be a bit hairy - you'll be fine. Check the local MTB club, they may have something like a DH intro / clinic / group ride and may give you a 'mentor'

Heck, some people walk their bikes down on certain sections of the hill here - in my book it's still way more better to ride part (most) of the run and walk some than to not ride it :thumbsup:


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

lernr said:


> Not sure what your skill level is, but after seeing the vid, it seems to me this should be OK - not ideal, and you won't be bombing through the rock gardens but you should still have fun. If you can go with someone who knows the run and gives you tips about the approaching features that may be a bit hairy - you'll be fine. Check the local MTB club, they may have something like a DH intro / clinic / group ride and may give you a 'mentor'
> 
> Heck, some people walk their bikes down on certain sections of the hill here - in my book it's still way more better to ride part (most) of the run and walk some than to not ride it :thumbsup:


Great, thanks!


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

I mainly want to know if the frames up to it and if people say it is i want to know what components might need upgrading? Thanks


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone tell me if the frames up to it if i put 160mm fox forks on the front and a coil back suspension on the back? Thanks


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Andythemtbking said:


> Anyone tell me if the frames up to it if i put 160mm fox forks on the front and a coil back suspension on the back? Thanks


And With A Maxle swingarm.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol i'm spamming my own thread! And with a chain guide and chainring protector and chain stay protector and other stuff.


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

I lifted this info right from the orange website.... be quicker for you to drop them an email with your queries, as they are better suited to answer them for you.... straight from the horses mouth so to speak....LOL


*Full Suspension* *Frame* *Pivot Bearings* *Paint* *Maximum* ST4 & ST4 Diva 2 5 1 140 mm Five & Five Diva 3 5 1 160 mm Alpine 160 2 5 1 160 mm Patriot 1 5 1 200 mm 224-evolution 1 5 1 200 mm
Orange Mountain Bikes


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Davy-g said:


> I lifted this info right from the orange website.... be quicker for you to drop them an email with your queries, as they are better suited to answer them for you.... straight from the horses mouth so to speak....LOL
> 
> 
> *Full Suspension* *Frame* *Pivot Bearings* *Paint* *Maximum* ST4 & ST4 Diva 2 5 1 140 mm Five & Five Diva 3 5 1 160 mm Alpine 160 2 5 1 160 mm Patriot 1 5 1 200 mm 224-evolution 1 5 1 200 mm
> Orange Mountain Bikes


Lol, yeah i saw that the max forks on the front were 160mm which is the same as the alpine 160 but no sure about the back, and i'm not sure if the actual frame is up to it. But i will give them a call today as i don't think they have email inquires. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

given the number of people i know that have snapped/cracked orange five frames, i would seriously be asking my self if this frame would indeed be up to or capeable of downhill abuse,,,,,,, 
in my personal opinion i would be looking for somthing alittle bit stronger and more burly for the rigours of downhill, somthing that doesnt have a reputation for cracking.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

delirian said:


> given the number of people i know that have snapped/cracked orange five frames, i would seriously be asking my self if this frame would indeed be up to or capeable of downhill abuse,,,,,,,
> in my personal opinion i would be looking for somthing alittle bit stronger and more burly for the rigours of downhill, somthing that doesnt have a reputation for cracking.


I've never heard of an orange frame snapping! There handmade solid nuke-proof pieces of art.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

delirian said:


> given the number of people i know that have snapped/cracked orange five frames, i would seriously be asking my self if this frame would indeed be up to or capeable of downhill abuse,,,,,,,
> in my personal opinion i would be looking for somthing alittle bit stronger and more burly for the rigours of downhill, somthing that doesnt have a reputation for cracking.


And btw i don't want any Orange haters on here, because you have heard of one person that had a bad frame that was from a bad batch you now hate them. I bet he had a hardtail and was using it downhill or something. And i bet he got a new frame and its been fine since. I would prefer no reply as i don't really care, i have been saving up for one of these for a while and its too late to turn back and i'm very happy with what I've got!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Andythemtbking said:


> I've never heard of an orange frame snapping! There handmade solid nuke-proof pieces of art.


i suppose you are right in a way,,,, they do make for good solid art work when you hang the snapped frame on your wall. 

but seriously mate. look arround do some research you will find how great or no so great they are, they do have a reputation for cracking,


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, I am no Orange hater, just did some research, as another poster suggested.

In my opinion, I would NOT get this as I don't believe the frame is up to very serious abuse. I don't like the short warranty, and I am not impressed with the customer service examples that I've seen. 

If you don't wanna hear it - don't ask the question. But if you are throwing down such a wad, I think you owe it to yourself to be objective, and not overly optimistic.

If I were buying bikes again - I'm not sure what I'd get. But it definitely won't be an Orange.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

lernr said:


> OK, I am no Orange hater, just did some research, as another poster suggested.
> 
> In my opinion, I would NOT get this as I don't believe the frame is up to very serious abuse. I don't like the short warranty, and I am not impressed with the customer service examples that I've seen.
> 
> ...


Okay i'm listening, go send a link with someone with a problem with the frame please? Thanks


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty good review here, Orange Five Pro Review - BikeRadar and i spoke to a expert the other day and he said that it's obviously not built for downhill but it will take it.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

I also know someone who when down Nevis Range on this Specialized hardrock - Hardrock Sport Disc - 2013

I don't even know why i asked this question! lol, i have all the answers i need!! *No Need To Reply As I Have The Answer I Need* Thanks


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a Hardrock - this is one burly frame, very worthy!

Read through this thread, for example - and judge for yourself. However, you shoud really do more research than this


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

lernr said:


> I had a Hardrock - this is one burly frame, very worthy!
> 
> Read through this thread, for example - and judge for yourself. However, you shoud really do more research than this


Its a 2008 frame they have made it better in allot of ways over the years and it could of been out of a bad batch. I will do some extra research but from what I've done i'm going to be happy with it. Thanks


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

who says im a hater, i just answerd the question you asked thats all mate, no hate here just lots of love peace and happiness, 
if you like i will give you the answer that you want to hear. orange bikes are the best bikes ever, no other bikes compare, they never snap or crack, and can do things well above and beyond what they were designed to do. they are maintainance free the bearings never wear, the paint never chips or scratches they last forever, im sure you have heard thier christmas slogan, orange bikes are for life and not just for christmas, 


in reality they do break, i am talking from personal experiance, 3 of my mates have broken orange 5 frames, all were 2011 frames, one mate even broke his warranty replacment frame within 2 weeks of getting it, so im sorry if this makes me appear to be a hater, i dont see my self as a hater, they could well be good bikes, but all i can do is make my opinion on what ive seen, and that is 4 broken frames, 

if you want reviews, type into google, orange 5 crack im sure you will find a few intresting threads to read.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

delirian said:


> who says im a hater, i just answerd the question you asked thats all mate, no hate here just lots of love peace and happiness,
> if you like i will give you the answer that you want to hear. orange bikes are the best bikes ever, no other bikes compare, they never snap or crack, and can do things well above and beyond what they were designed to do. they are maintainance free the bearings never wear, the paint never chips or scratches they last forever, im sure you have heard thier christmas slogan, orange bikes are for life and not just for christmas,
> 
> 
> ...


That is what i want to hear! I saved up all my f*£king money for this bike then i hear this! Its to late no turning back i just hope it will be better than what you just told me!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Andythemtbking said:


> That is what i want to hear! I saved up all my f*£king money for this bike then i hear this! Its to late no turning back i just hope it will be better than what you just told me!


im sure you will love the bike, everyone i know and speak to who have them or have ridden them speak highly of them, if your a ligh and smooth rider then it shouldnt be a problem, but if i was you i would keep a close eye on it, 
i also believe they have a pretty good warranty programme these days. 
good luck hope you like the bike.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

delirian said:


> im sure you will love the bike, everyone i know and speak to who have them or have ridden them speak highly of them, if your a ligh and smooth rider then it shouldnt be a problem, but if i was you i would keep a close eye on it,
> i also believe they have a pretty good warranty programme these days.
> good luck hope you like the bike.


Thanks mate. I bought it second hand in perfect conduction, bargain! But orange cant use the warranty when bought second hand but Alpine bikes said they could work something out! I am hard on my bike like when turning into corners! And im going to go into competions on it, like downhill and xc. But it will be fine i'm sure, if a hardtail can go down nevis range then a handmade orange can! Thanks


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

how would orange know it was purchased second hand,,,, some things are best kept quiet if you get where im goin with this 

yep you would be suprised just what hardtails can do and are capeable of,,, check out the vids of jinya shredding his chromag gypsey in whistler, 
if youre gonna be shredding/abusing/racing the bike hard, then defo do keep your eye on the welds. good luck and may it take you to many podiums. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

delirian said:


> how would orange know it was purchased second hand,,,, some things are best kept quiet if you get where im goin with this


They will ask you for your proof of purchase, then when it comes out you're trying to pull a fast one any hint of them doing you a favour will vanish.

Orange are pretty good when it comes to helping second owners, even if they won't simply hand things out for free. It's better not to abuse their generally good will.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

delirian said:


> how would orange know it was purchased second hand,,,, some things are best kept quiet if you get where im goin with this
> 
> yep you would be suprised just what hardtails can do and are capeable of,,, check out the vids of jinya shredding his chromag gypsey in whistler,
> if youre gonna be shredding/abusing/racing the bike hard, then defo do keep your eye on the welds. good luck and may it take you to many podiums. :thumbsup:


Yeah hope so! I will let you know how i get on! Thanks


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

delirian said:


> who says im a hater, i just answerd the question you asked thats all mate, no hate here just lots of love peace and happiness,
> if you like i will give you the answer that you want to hear. orange bikes are the best bikes ever, no other bikes compare, they never snap or crack, and can do things well above and beyond what they were designed to do. they are maintainance free the bearings never wear, the paint never chips or scratches they last forever, im sure you have heard thier christmas slogan, orange bikes are for life and not just for christmas,
> 
> 
> ...


What models where they?


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Scythe said:


> What models where they?


not 100% sure to be honest, all i know is they were orange 5, not sure what specs models ect, just know they were 2011 5 frames.


----------

